# R16 Software?



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

I just got an R16 Friday night, and hooked it up and got it all installed and activated. Original software version on the box shows 10C2. I left it sit Friday night because I didn't have time to play with it, expecting that it would at some point download the national release version (1192).

Nothing Friday night or last night, so I tried to force the issue, so to speak.

When I try to force it to download the NR, it sits there looking for a new software version and eventually times out and finishes it's boot sequence.

Has anyone installed an R16 recently, and did you receieve, or force the unit to receive, the newest software version?

I'm at a loss as to why my new R16 doesn't want to update itself.. ??


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> I just got an R16 Friday night, and hooked it up and got it all installed and activated. Original software version on the box shows 10C2. I left it sit Friday night because I didn't have time to play with it, expecting that it would at some point download the national release version (1192).
> 
> Nothing Friday night or last night, so I tried to force the issue, so to speak.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that software updates are based on the unit's ID. It probably hasn't been entered in the software update "stream" yet, so it hasn't gotten the update.

Give it a day or two. The 10C2 release is pretty darned stable, so nothing to be concerned with there.

Let us all know how the R16 works out for you!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> Keep in mind that software updates are based on the unit's ID. It probably hasn't been entered in the software update "stream" yet, so it hasn't gotten the update.
> 
> Give it a day or two. The 10C2 release is pretty darned stable, so nothing to be concerned with there.
> 
> Let us all know how the R16 works out for you!


10C2 seems to be just fine. So far so good on the R16. Of course, I really like both my HR20s as well, so this isn't all that different.

I'll keep watching it for a few days and see if it gets the newest software at some point here. I just, out of force of habit, tried to download the latest software when I installed, and when it wouldn't download anything, I was trying to figure out what was going on.


----------



## klaatu1962 (Jul 3, 2007)

I have had an R16 for about 3 weeks now. It's no Tivo but it works ok. about 2 day's ago I had a message saying that it had updated and I would now have sharper text and lighter colors (who cares) anyway after that I got a message saying system needs to update software so I let it, it say's it is searching for 1192 
then it reboots but the software version stays the same when I check it. so now every 10 mins I get the screen saying system need to upgrade and I am starting to get very annoyed with this. is there anyway to turn off this update feature or force it to update I am at a loss, never had any issues with Tivo.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

klaatu1962 said:


> I have had an R16 for about 3 weeks now. It's no Tivo but it works ok. about 2 day's ago I had a message saying that it had updated and I would now have sharper text and lighter colors (who cares) anyway after that I got a message saying system needs to update software so I let it, it say's it is searching for 1192
> then it reboots but the software version stays the same when I check it. so now every 10 mins I get the screen saying system need to upgrade and I am starting to get very annoyed with this. is there anyway to turn off this update feature or force it to update I am at a loss, never had any issues with Tivo.


To force an software update go to System Info/Reset/Reset Receiver/when you see the first blue screen/enter these numbers from your remote control/ 0-2-4-6-8/ Then with the R16 it should show on screen what software number your downloading/If you don't want that software number,before it gets to 50% press the Red Button where the access card is.Good Luck!:welcome_s


----------



## klaatu1962 (Jul 3, 2007)

Is there a way to stop it from wanting to update every 10 mins. The software that it has is fine no problems to report until this update issue. or at least asking me to update.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

klaatu1962 said:


> Is there a way to stop it from wanting to update every 10 mins. The software that it has is fine no problems to report until this update issue. or at least asking me to update.


I suspect that the only way is for it to successfully update.

Try swapping the satelite inputs. I believe that's worked on the R15 in the past.


----------

